
First “Glowing” Sea Turtle Found - McKittrick
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2015/09/150928-sea-turtles-hawksbill-glowing-biofluorescence-coral-reef-ocean-animals-science150928-sea-turtles-hawksbill-glowing-biofluorescence-coral-reef-ocean-animals-science/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Social&utm_content=link_fb20150928news-glowingturtleexclusive&utm_campaign=Content&sf13576809=1
======
pvaldes
This is not much different than tpo light a tomato with a blue filter bulb and
claim that they have discovered the first blue tomato in the world. Yes,
things look weird under a black light.

------
ckluis
Biofluorescence not bioluminescence.

